# Extreme Whey OR Pro-6



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

Excuse my noob question but what's the difference between Extreme Whey and Pro-6??

Also, are either product Aspartame free??

thanks


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Whey is your standard fast release stuff where as the Pro-6 is sustained release, staying within your system longer i.e ideal for before bed.

Dunno about the last bit, drop Liam Armstrong an email on [email protected]


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

why is whey the main ingredient in pro 6 if the propose of the product is a slow release property? , surely you would want casein to be the main protein source


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I believe it's a mix of isolate, concentrate & casein.


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

the ingredients are listed in order of quantity dorsey,

so if you wanting something with good time release you would want the slowest releasing protein to make up the bulk of the protein (first on the list) right?

not the quickest (well 2nd quickest).


----------



## Peacemaker (Jun 6, 2011)

Extreme Whey is one of the most cost effective protein products on the market today. Extreme Whey formally Performance whey) is a blend of whey isolate, a quickly absorbed protein, and whey concentrate, which is absorbed much more slowly.

Extreme Whey is designed to deliver a steady supply of amino acids to the blood stream, as the gut absorbs them.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

They are both really easy digesting as well as tasting very good


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

You cant see protein content on the site... does anyone know what they are if they have one of the supplements?

thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Give me 5 minutes and I'll have the details on the site, sorry.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Extreme Whey nutritional breakdown now on the site


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The Pro-6 breakdown was already there.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Whens the blueberry cheesecake out mate?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Next month, we fell WAY behind due to not putting our prices up at the same time as everyone else and having a huge influx of orders but we're on top of it now and able to make the Blueberry Cheesecake next month - I can't wait!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Might put an order in my self if it tastes as good as it sounds. How much would the large pro-6 cost with the discount?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Next month, we fell WAY behind due to not putting our prices up at the same time as everyone else and having a huge influx of orders but we're on top of it now and able to make the Blueberry Cheesecake next month - I can't wait!


Awesome man can't wait either!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

£41.24 with discount for 2.2kg


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Whats the difference between pro-6 and pro-6 extreme?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

jakal2001 said:


> Whats the difference between pro-6 and pro-6 extreme?


I don't know, what is the difference between pro-6 and pro-6.......??? :becky:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I dont know, how high is up? how long is a piece of string? (twice half its length, half double its length!! before anyone else thinks they're clever!!)

:becky:

lol... I was just asking out of curiosity. My guess is the Extreme version is a bigger tub hence more expensive.. not sure if there's anything else?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, I thought you were joking. What do you mean by the 'extreme' version??


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Pro-6 908g - Extreme Nutrition - Sports Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing

Pro-6 2kg - Extreme Nutrition - Sports Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing

EDIT-DOHHHHH Sorry mate having a blonde moment!

Answered my own question, I read it as Pro-6 Extreme as opposed to Pro-6Extreme nutrition... dont ask


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, I didn't intend to.

Now, in all seriousness, what's the difference between Build & Recover and Build & Recover EXTREME????!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Not sure.. why would you have protein supplements as well as build and recover?

Surely the protein supplements also 'build and recover' after workouts.. its why I've been taking them..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That was a joke too mate....


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

you put in all seriousness...

=\

i still want answer to;

why would you have protein supplements as well as build and recover?

Surely the protein supplements also 'build and recover' after workouts.. its why I've been taking them..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, sorry. There is no Build & Recover EXTREME, was just dragging the joke out a little...

Perhaps some of the bigger guys take extra protein along with their B&R due to their requirements in relation to their body mass but for the likes of us normal bods B&R alone is more than sufficient.

How are the squats going mate? You managed to up the weight a bit yet?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jakal2001 said:


> you put in all seriousness...
> 
> =\
> 
> ...


 It is specifically a post workout drink as it differs by having dextrose(simple carb), HMB and Kr-Evolution. The pro-6 and extreme whey are designed to be taken at any time of the day.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Dorsey, made a fool outa me on a bad day  lol

squats have gone up but ive changed my routine today so yeah - please check n comment 

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/progress-journals/34618-new-strength-n-mass-journal.html

So yanny, is it a good idea for smaller dudes like us to just carry on the pro6 or extreme whey.... I want to put on muscle mass - i think extreme whey would do me more good than the pro6?

thanks


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Either pro-6 or extreme whey would be an asset to your diet. If you are happy with the extreme whey, then stick with it. They both have their advantages, the pro-6 being longer lasting would be better at night or mid meal, whereas the extreme which is faster would be good post workout or first thing in the morning.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks for that yanny, ive never tried the extreme whey but its defo the next one im goin for :becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Why not get on the mass with some oats first thing i've you're really trying to get some weight behind you? I have 100g oats cooked in water then mixed with a layer of milk and 3 scoops of mass.


----------

